# problema grub dopo installazione

## nicolix

ciao ho un  problema con il grub dopo aver installato gentoo 10.1 kernel 2.6.30 r8 ovvero mi da questo errore:

```

root (0,0)

filesystem type is ext2fs,partition type 0x83

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.30-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/sda3

Error 15: File not found

Press any kery to continue...

stesso problema se vado su rescue....

Cosa posso fare???????????????
```

, il mio computer è diviso così:

partizioni

1: boot

2:swap

3:root

ciao ciao

----------

## GuN_jAcK

ci incolli i seguenti comandi (da root):

 *Quote:*   

> mount /boot; cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

 

e

 *Quote:*   

> fdisk -l

 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

se per caso non riesci ad entrare nel sistema (molto probabile) o segui il procedimento della guida di gentoo per rimontare il sistema e chrottarti nel sistema, oppure durante la visualizzazione di scelta di grub premi il tasto "e", che ti permette di editare la riga di comando. Seo sicuro di non aver scritto male il file del kernel?

----------

## nicolix

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> se per caso non riesci ad entrare nel sistema (molto probabile) o segui il procedimento della guida di gentoo per rimontare il sistema e chrottarti nel sistema, oppure durante la visualizzazione di scelta di grub premi il tasto "e", che ti permette di editare la riga di comando. Seo sicuro di non aver scritto male il file del kernel?

 

Ciao adesso provo e ti dico... grazie in anticipo ciao

----------

## nicolix

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> ci incolli i seguenti comandi (da root):
> 
>  *Quote:*   mount /boot; cat /boot/grub/grub.conf 
> 
> e
> ...

 

premendo è nel boot mi dice:

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.30-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/sda3

Per il kernel ho attivato il minimo essenziale, ovvero quello che c'era nella guida, essendo che era la prima volta che lo installavo..

Ciao ti ho scritto anche un messaggio privato

ps i componenti da installare ad esempio il kernel, grub ecc...li scarico con links non utilizzo quelli presenti nel dvd(completo gentoo 10.1).

Perchè comunque non ho problemi di connessione oltre che online magari sono più aggiornati con il passare del tempo.

Ciao

----------

## GuN_jAcK

sei sicuro allora di aver scritto bene il nome del file? prova a rimonatare dalla live cd le varie partizioni e controlla che il file sia scritto correttamente nel file di configurazione del grub.

----------

## nicolix

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> sei sicuro allora di aver scritto bene il nome del file? prova a rimonatare dalla live cd le varie partizioni e controlla che il file sia scritto correttamente nel file di configurazione del grub.

 

Ho provato a installare gentoo seguendo l'handbook ma ho sempre lo stesso problema riproverò una terza volta nella rinstallazione e vi farò sapere...grazie ciao

----------

## GuN_jAcK

non devi reinstallare, devi solo vedere se il file corrisponde. Che kernel hai usato? Genkernel?

----------

## magowiz

 *nicolix wrote:*   

> ciao ho un  problema con il grub dopo aver installato gentoo 10.1 kernel 2.6.30 r8 ovvero mi da questo errore:
> 
> ```
> 
> root (0,0)
> ...

 

Se hai compilato manualmente il tuo kernel sei sicuro che il supporto al filesystem ext2 sia compilato come built-in nel kernel ?

----------

